
A New Luxury Retreat Caters to Elderly Workers in Tech (Ages 30 and Up) - burritofanatic
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/modern-elder-resort-silicon-valley-ageism.html
======
phlipski
So 31 is the new "elderly"?

~~~
eindiran
From the article:

As Mr. Conley began bringing friends south to test the experience, he imagined
that his resort’s core demographic would be 45 to 60. But after announcing a
public opening last fall, he was surprised to field interest from people in
their 30s. In the nine Modern Elder sessions he’s hosted to date, the oldest
participant was 74, the youngest was 30, and the average has been 52.

“People feel irrelevant younger, especially in places like Silicon Valley,”
Mr. Conley said.

~~~
redisman
The title seems misleading on purpose. They know perfectly well people will
click on it because of how outrageous "30 years is old" is.

------
dannykwells
The age bias in SV is only in soft tech. Look in bay area biotech and you'll
rarely see anyone _younger_ than 30 and mid 30s to 40s is when real
opportunities arise.

So for those feeling ostracized for the occasional gray hair: jump on in to
biology!

------
jriot
These people live in their own bubble.

------
skillachie
Wow 30 and up is elderly. Lost for words

~~~
Latteland
what kind of person could seriously consider themselves old at 30? I got my
first job out of grad school at 29. Geeze, kids today :-)

